# New Personal Best Flathead Today



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It's not huge, but after paying my dues I seem to be coming along.


22.7 #'s. 

Shakespeare Catfish Rod, 7/0 Gama Oct Circle Hook, Abu 5600WS, 20#line


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish,bryan.i've yet to make my first flathead trip of the year,and i'd be happy with one like that  
hopefully i'll get a few trips in and find one before it's too late.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Nice goin melon!! My first flathead trip of the post-spwn is tomorrow. Hopefully, you'll be joining the 40 pound club soon!!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

nice fish! congrats on your PB H20mellon. the time on the water eventually pays off. :B


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice fish h2o, I still have only two flats to date both around 8lbs. I am going out Sunday night to a new spot so hopefully I will find some like that one. S


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice fish! I caught a flathead today kinda by accident, we were floating LMR down from Milford, I was casting Smack Tackle Gizz 4 crank bait, 30# Power Pro, 6'6" spinning outfit.
Man, 30" later, nice cat! Put up a great fight, and saved a skunked out day!
Pics in other thread.
22+ lbs, now THAT'S a catfish! 
LMJeff


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice flattie, Bryan. I skipped fishing tonigth to pint signs for the Fishing For Friends outing, but Young Whiskers is out on the GMR. Maybe he'll have something to post. Looks like they're finally shaking loose.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good going Bryan

The more you fish the "luckier" you get.
I keep telling people to get out and fish but they normally have more excuses than fishing trips.

The heat beat me down this week and I stayed at home this weekend.

I might get lucky after the water cools a bit though.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Robby,

I've lost at least 3 of what would be my PB. I've lost one on the Scioto, one on Paint Creek & one on the GMR. All 3 of these felt much bigger than these 20#'s that I've caught. I had 2 of them right at the bank, but hooks came undone, line broke, etc.... I guess it's just paying my dues though. I'm sure I'll land some 30#'s hopefully 40# in the future. I keep saying hat if I can consistetly catch 6 or 7 # channels then I could live w/out flats, but man deep down I know thats not true!!!!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

wtg Brian...you earned it!!!!


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice man!!! Congrats on that big boy.


----------



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

i've seen bigger but, i have no room to talk, my biggest cat this year is a 16 inch blue


----------

